
Serological coronavirus testing could be key to economic reopening - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/serological-testing-coronavirus-economic-reopening-e80d824d-af4a-457f-b9ce-3a7f8436c2cf.html
======
sbinthree
The reagents are contract manufactured in China by four companies who are not
allowed to ship them outside of China. Going to be an interesting next couple
of months.

